# Gave Up On Flipping, Anyone Else Go Through This?



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I've been into slings about a year now and found my grip and angle. Been flipping about 7 months.bought a shotgun and went shooting that and my dankung.I took a one month break from shooting and on that day I hit my hand 3 times, guess my timing was off.but then when I did not flip I was much more accurate.I know wing shooter and a few other guys I have tons of respect for don't flip either, its seems like the margin for injury is high for me at least.anyone else give up on it our feel they are more accurate when not flipping.should I give up on it or is flip style that important.both ways feel natural, but one hurts a **** of a lot less lol.looking forward to input from you guys.thanks


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

turn the pouch 90 degrees and you will have no problem .


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I am more accurate when not flipping, but I do shoot both ways. Dgui can help on hand hits. Also I like a fork with 2 1/2 to 2 5/8 inches inside between the tips when shooting a standard lockout style. I also have a 1/4 twist naturally that does not seem to bother my accuracy. When shooting a lockout style I try to keep my thumb straight. One other thing that can cause hand/fork hits is moving the slingshot to see the shot got. Wingshooter also has some tips on shooting without hitting the fork.-- Tex


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

So you're getting hits with a dankung? What kinda Dankung are you using - is it a bigger jungle hunter one or are we talking luck rings?


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I always twist the pouch but I'm hitting my hand not fork, mainly when shooting far and going past anchor point, then flip late and ouch.I have a glove that I glued leather to and thank goodness because I would of had a few more painful hits.it an agile toucan but I also have the large model from Nate and had a hit with that too.seems like a timing issue.I liked to flip because it reduced recoil and I have an old wrist injury that makes gangsta style not the most comfortable.I like a high grip and a 45 degree angle.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> One other thing that can cause hand/fork hits is moving the slingshot to see the shot got. Wingshooter also has some tips on shooting without hitting the fork.-- Tex


 glad you said that,I don't move my hand at all now but was thinking about it, now I am not moving until I hear a sound.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

some times i flip and other times i do not but that basically sums up my shooting style, i have no set style, i shoot about thirty different naturals and different hand hold the bands go through the fork over the fork outside the fork, just about everything, i am good with all of them but not incredible with any particular one of them.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Try leading with the hand you are holding the slingshot with moving it forward and then pulling back on the pouch and when you find that sweet spot don't hesitate and release. Hitting the forks or the hand is the same problem. See my videos on how not to get a fork hit. Will try to get a video up for you soon. Flip shooting does not work for me I do a partial flip style of shooting.*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I had the fork hitting problem so bad in my first year of shooting -- with a dankung jungle hunter mostly -- that I very nearly gave up the sport. Got much encouragement from the guys on this forum and stuck with it. If you do the same it'll come to you, too. Just stick with it, you'll get it.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

thanks for the help guys.can't wait to go out on my weekend and try doing what dgui said. also can't wait to see that video.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*A Video For JetBlack.*

*Hope this helps. If it don't let me know and I will make another video for you.*

*http://youtu.be/jIe-xQvo8Bs*


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

**** casino is so loud can't hear but watched and I think i've been twisting the wrong way, towards my body, your twisting away.either way your an amazing shooter and I can't tell you how much I appreciate the video! That's awesome man! Have to watch it at home many more times.now that is getting cooler I'm going to make my way up north and visit wing Shooter.it will be nice to shoot in front of a pro.you guys are amazing thank you


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is what happens when I flip shoot... the ball always goes to the left of the target until my brain makes subconscious corrections. But if I don't flip, then I'm pretty close to dead on most of the time.

If I flip shoot, like I do with heavy bands or with some tube setups, then it takes at least 5 shots before my brain begins to compensate for that distance. Whereas with no intentional flip, there is still a tiny bit of movement but it only takes me a shot or two to get on target, if that.

Notice the hand moves a little after release on the first part of the video, and the shot goes left... even though everything was lined up at the time of release... in the second part the hand barely moved after release and the shot was true.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I always flip after the release. It is just a natural movement for me. And it has definitely NO effect on my accuracy if I flip or not flip - I tested it yesterday, after watching the vid above. But I feel VERY uncomfortable when not flippin. It is against my instincts/ usual behavior...whatever. It is just a question of personal preference I guess.
If you feel uncomfortable using the "flip", the chance is high to shoot with less accuracy.
I know a lot of shooters, "flippers" and "no-flippers". No one flips to increase accuracy - no one of the flippers plans to give up flippin to increase his accuracy. And no one of the "no flippers" plan to change to the flip-side. Both know that it would be senseless - for them!
And note: I speak of flippin AFTER the release!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

This is flippin' nuts! I don't know how you can make heads or tails of anything, JetBlack. There are so many variables. I think, and I'm not sure, I have tried all of the typical styles of shooting. All of these different styles have their proper place. Without sounding like a boob, I think you should fiddle with them all until you find one that makes you happy. Just remember that the shot will go where you point it. If your release is not consistent, the resulting hits will not be grouped tightly.
The beauty of this thing we do is the differences. We become better by trying them all. This improvement carries over into anything we do that requires accuracy.
ANYTHING!

EDITED:
I am sorry, I meant JetBlack, not Torsten.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> This is flippin' nuts! There are so many variables.


Welcome to the exciting adventure that is SLINGSHOTS !


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Point, Pull, Let Er Rip. And Hope for the Best, That's what I do. *


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't flip and i think I've either been very lucky or I've been doing something right since i started because I've never had a fork hit or hand hit, ever....and I shoot every day.....I didn't even realize people had fork hits till i started reading about them on the forums


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Again thanks for the input guys. Torsten, flipping felt natural to me too but after flipping to soon a few times it scared me away from it.
right now lockout (?) Style is working well for me at a 45 degree angle.and so is my new shotgun


----------

